# "OBSERVATION"



## furpo (Feb 25, 2014)

Post, this is a test as a message. Leave it there and we will follow it from there to see if anything disappears.
I've never had a problem with new post but have issue's with reply's
Thanks


----------



## Ray C (Feb 25, 2014)

furpo said:


> Post, this is a test as a message. Leave it there and we will follow it from there to see if anything disappears.
> I've never had a problem with new post but have issue's with reply's
> Thanks



OK.  Here is a reply.


Ray


----------



## xalky (Feb 25, 2014)

Here's another reply... Your turn to reply Furpo. )

I like this game, it's so easy to learn and play.:lmao:


----------



## n3480h (Feb 25, 2014)

You guys shouldn't have replied.  He said he has issues with replies, and what do you do?  You replied.  Oh crap, now you've drawn me into it too! :roflmao:

Tom


----------



## furpo (Feb 25, 2014)

Another reply!  But of course it will work when were watching it!
I will just keep print screening any reply I make till it happens again.
Thanks for the help
Furpo


----------



## xalky (Feb 25, 2014)

furpo said:


> Another reply!  But of course it will work when were watching it!
> I will just keep print screening any reply I make till it happens again.
> Thanks for the help
> Furpo


Those pesky gremlins! they take my socks too...but only one of each color.:LOL:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 26, 2014)

Thank you for putting this here as I requested. Now I can easily track any posts missing. Look every other day or so and just add something to it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess I'll just have to add my reply to!!

Todd


 	 		 			:roflmao:


----------



## brasssmanget (Feb 26, 2014)

OK - but just for the record - this is not a reply...... :whistle:


----------



## HMF (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey, I wanna play too...


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 26, 2014)

The OP is having trouble with his posts disappearing. I asked him to make this post so it would be easier to see it is happening still. I don't have to leaf thru a bunch of other posts to track it. 

 "Billy G"


----------



## richl (Feb 26, 2014)

shocks, how can i resist the urge to reply?!:whistle: add to that the possibility of a post deletion...)

rich


----------



## furpo (Feb 26, 2014)

Still looking and Replying!
Furpo


----------



## fretsman (Feb 27, 2014)

A little late, but count me in too! )

Dave


----------



## David S (Feb 27, 2014)

I have no idea what this is about, but didn't want to miss an opportunity...for something.

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2014)

This is going to be as bad as that let's make a sentence thread. This should be fun.  :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Billy don't be screwing around with this thread.  Figure out what your next project will be or I will get withdrawal symptoms.


----------



## xalky (Feb 27, 2014)

How do you win at this game?

 Is "OBSERVATION" a question or is it an actual observation?

Hmmmm.:thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 27, 2014)

It actually was started to track someones posts that were disappearing and bloomed into this. :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## xalky (Feb 27, 2014)

:shush:

:leaving:


----------



## Ray C (Feb 27, 2014)

Are you guys losing you marbles or what?


Ray


----------



## darkzero (Feb 28, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Are you guys losing you marbles or what?
> 
> 
> Ray



:rofl:


Want to see magic? I can make the post disappear.....  :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

*Re: &amp;quot;OBSERVATION&amp;quot;*



darkzero said:


> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Want to see magic? I can make the post disappear.....  :whistle:



 Magic is making every other one disappear starting with yours and then changing your mine and stop at yours.  :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"

- - - Updated - - -



Ray C said:


> Are you guys losing you marbles or what?
> 
> 
> Ray




 Wanna do the sentence thread? That's losing your marbles. :rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"

- - - Updated - - -

What just happened to this post is what I think happened to the disappearing posts of the OP. He did not wait long enough to post again.

 "Billy G"


----------



## fastback (Feb 28, 2014)

I decided not to reply so you may not see this.:thinking:


----------



## xalky (Feb 28, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Are you guys losing you marbles or what?
> 
> 
> Ray


I had 2 marbles left. I lost one. Then the last one died of loneliness. anic:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

Ray C said:


> Are you guys losing you marbles or what?
> 
> 
> Ray



 Nope, I just checked. I have 3 aggies and 1 shooter left.

 "Billy G"


----------



## drs23 (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm not playin'.

Gonna take my marble and go home.:jester:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

drs23 said:


> I'm not playin'.
> 
> Gonna take my marble and go home.:jester:




:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:

"Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

fastback said:


> I decided not to reply so you may not see this.:thinking:





 PEEK-A-BOO   :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 28, 2014)

Holy crap!!  I leave town for a few days with no way to look in on you guys and this is what happens while I am gone?  Guess I'll have to get a different job where I'm home every night! 

You should have called it "CHEAP ENTERTAINMENT" instead of "OBSERVATION".  Bill is obviously have too much fun!  :rofl:


----------



## Pmedic828 (Feb 28, 2014)

Question to ponder?  How do you reply when you haven't ply'ed in the 1st place.  Just wondering?:roflmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 28, 2014)

That's not a question, this is a question --- How come pigeons are all the same size ??? :rofl::rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## hvontres (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, I hope spring comes soon.... Cabin fever seems to be spreading. :whiteflag:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 1, 2014)

Pmedic828 said:


> Question to ponder?  How do you reply when you haven't ply'ed in the 1st place.  Just wondering?:roflmao:



 Simple answer --- If you have 1 post you have "ply'd". So it goes from "ply" to "reply".  Want the long form? It gets tek-nickel.  :roflmao:

 "Billy G"


----------



## n3480h (Mar 1, 2014)

NSA is NOT going to be happy with us.

Tom


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 1, 2014)

NSA --- NO --- SENSE --- AGENCY. That was not a political jab. We are OK.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 2, 2014)

Stick a fork in it Ma, this one is done. :roflmao:

  "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Mar 2, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Stick a fork in it Ma, this one is done. :roflmao:
> 
> "Billy G"



Party pooper!


----------



## darkzero (Mar 2, 2014)

Bill Gruby said:


> Stick a fork in it Ma, this one is done. :roflmao:
> 
> "Billy G"




:roflmao:  :whiteflag:


----------



## Uglydog (Mar 2, 2014)

furpo said:


> Post, this is a test as a message. Leave it there and we will follow it from there to see if anything disappears.
> I've never had a problem with new post but have issue's with reply's
> Thanks



reply


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 3, 2014)

It's Alive, It's Alive.  :reddevil:

 "Billy G"


----------



## David S (Mar 3, 2014)

Nice going folks I think you have scared off the OP.  Of course I am just an innocent "OBSERVATIONIST"


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 4, 2014)

Nope, he is still here. I hear from him. His original problem seems to be solved for the time being. He understands this thread. He may be the only one that does. :rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------



## furpo (Mar 4, 2014)

Yep! Scared him away!
Too crazy!


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re: &quot;OBSERVATION&quot;*

This thread has more ply's than the sheathing rack at the lumberyard.

- - - Updated - - -



furpo said:


> Yep! Scared him away!
> Too crazy!


Crazy? I was crazy once. They locked me in a rubber room with rats. Rats make me crazy. Crazy? I was crazy once...:nuts:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 4, 2014)

It only gets crazy when you do the sentence thread. That one goes Coo-Coo.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 4, 2014)

Did you say he UNDERSTANDS this thread???    

PLEASE, SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!    It's worse than I thought!!

(Think this is a bit too dramatic, Bill? I wouldn't want to over do it!)  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 5, 2014)

terrywerm said:


> Did you say he UNDERSTANDS this thread???
> 
> PLEASE, SAY IT ISN'T SO!!!    It's worse than I thought!!
> 
> (Think this is a bit too dramatic, Bill? I wouldn't want to over do it!)  :rofl::rofl::rofl:





 I've seen you do MUCH better than that. That's a Casper Milktoast reply. :rofl::rofl:

 "Billy G"


----------

